# Best bicycle deal you ever got?



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 3, 2020)

A couple years ago I bid on a fantastic car on eBay. The seller happened on it by accident. He and his brother went to look at a car, got there and it was junk. By chance nearby they spotted an older fellow in his garage with an immaculate 60s car so they walk over just to look. Long story short they bought it for 5% of it's value, plus the fellow threw in many boxes of new parts. The fellows wife wanted car and everything out of their garage.
It was all pure chance. I bid on car, but seller unlisted it since a guy showed up with a briefcase full of cash!!!!!
Curious if anyone has a similar bicycle story, like finding a rare or amazing bike the seller has no clue what it is or worth.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 3, 2020)

Keep dreaming!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 4, 2020)

A few years ago I answered a Graigslist ad for an antique Columbia bike just one town over from me. It was a war-time Compax in original condition. The owner was a long time antique dealer and "knew" it was worth a lot of money. We settled on $200. A couple of years later I sold the bike on eBay for $2,200. That was the best bicycle deal I ever had. In hindsight I wish I had never sold the bike but I was unemployed and needed the cash at the time.


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm still waiting for that event


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 4, 2020)

I went to an auction in Bucyrus Ohio in 



2012 and sitting with a bunch of junk was this 1894-5 Pope Model 32 with elliptical sprocket.  There was another bike collector there but, amazingly, he was getting a hot dog and missed it.  Got it for $400. Took it to the fall Memory Lane swap and got offered $1200 for it before I could get it off the truck.  Wish I would've kept it. (Sorry for crappy pic).


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2020)

I used to check local Garage Sales every Saturday morning in our newspaper. So, I went to one fairly early because it listed bikes. No expecting to see much, I saw this 1975 Motobecane Le Champion leaning against the garage wall. I couldn't believe my eyes, also because it was my size frame! The owner was the original owner, and told me that only the rear rim was replaced because he had bent it years prior. All else was original ( I have the original saddle, but I put the Specialized on it for comfort). He was selling because he was buying a cruiser bike to ride with his kids, so this one had to go. 
Now, this was quite a few years. But, when I asked him what he wanted for it, he said "I'll take $25". You can't make this up!!!


----------



## highship (Apr 4, 2020)

I might have told this story here before, sorry if it's a repeat...
I was doing my daily scan of CL and I see an ad for an Indian bicycle, there were a couple pics but not much of a write up. I go to reply only to notice there is no contact info in the ad and there is no CL email either... I immediately think some cruel person is screwing with me. I ended up posting a want ad in the bike section looking for the person selling the bike. A few weeks had past and I bumped my want ad a couple times but no response. As I'm about to forget about the bike I got a reply to my want ad from the seller and he still had the bike! I immediately got in the car and headed there. Once there the guy tells me he thought lots of people would be interested but couldn't understand why no one replied. I explained that he didn't leave any contact info. He says oh well it's yours for $200. I couldn't give him the cash fast enough.
I'm lucky I didn't drive off the road on my way home because I spent the whole drive with my head spun around looking at the bike that was in the back of my truck.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 4, 2020)

Free.  Found on the curb with the weekly trash!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 4, 2020)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 1167260View attachment 1167261
> 
> Free.  Found on the curb with the weekly trash!



You win!


----------



## Tom Ca (Apr 4, 2020)

I got my split crank indian for free, however its missing a few parts that I'm looking for at the moment


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 4, 2020)

Bought this old motorcycle at the flea market for 400 sold it for $$$$$$


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 4, 2020)

This has to be one of my favorite bikes, I bought it for $150 plus shipping and packing. I found it on Craigslist. I want to hang on to it for as long as possible.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 4, 2020)

My 2 best deals were these. Found this 24 inch dx on the curb for free, that bike started my collecting. And then this girls elgin with a 2 speed musslemen shifter for $100 at an auction, later that day sold for 2,200


----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 4, 2020)

Went to a old barn sale in a nearby town. Just old dusty household items. As I was leaving I turned to the farmer and said, “I thought an old barn would have had a bicycle.” He said, “ Got a POS in the pump house!” (I thought BSA?) Then he opened the door to the pump house...best $80.00 I’ve ever spent!


----------



## hm. (Apr 4, 2020)

Love the free ones.

 I was in Inglewood helping a buddy out with his 56 bug kabrio and the neighbor rolls this out to the curb and dumps it. 

Not the greatest find......... but its a 61 Schwinn and..








.. only a few days later im cruising the bike path!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 4, 2020)

Girls twin-flex


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 4, 2020)

My name is Billy Spalding I was walking around the flea market and saw a bike they had no sprocket thought that was super cool in new the vendor so I asked him about it he tells me it’s an AJ Spalding I said wow I have a brother named AJ Spalding asked him how much he wanted for the bike tells me for me it’s 100 bucks I didn’t have that much money at the time so I left thought about it all week came up with the money and went back the next weekend And brought the bike it has since gotten me into vintage bikes and I have about 10 now while it was an extremely good deal I don’t know about the best I have a tandem from the turn-of-the-century that I bought as a Coca-Cola bike because it’s painted red black and white all I knew was that it had skipped tooth sprocket and that the chain alone was worth it since then I have not been able to find out the maker but I believe it would be the most valuable bike that I have gotten by the way I paid $50 for it they were asking 75 and it was listed for a couple of weeks already at this point if u have any idea who makes the tandem please let me know


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 7, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> A couple years ago I bid on a fantastic car on eBay. The seller happened on it by accident. He and his brother went to look at a car, got there and it was junk. By chance nearby they spotted an older fellow in his garage with an immaculate 60s car so they walk over just to look. Long story short they bought it for 5% of it's value, plus the fellow threw in many boxes of new parts. The fellows wife wanted car and everything out of their garage.
> It was all pure chance. I bid on car, but seller unlisted it since a guy showed up with a briefcase full of cash!!!!!
> Curious if anyone has a similar bicycle story, like finding a rare or amazing bike the seller has no clue what it is or worth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Drove by a guy cleaning his garage. He had two Schwinn's  in the driveway. I got them for seven bucks each. One had a mint Persons glitter gold banana seat on it. He told me he had just had a garage sale. The first thing he sold was a Manta Ray. Probably for $7!


----------



## Huffy bay pointe (Apr 8, 2020)

Looking for help determining the age of an old huffy bay pointe bicycle. Serial # C80515 26714 can anyone tell the year of manufacture from the serial number?  It has 1 3/8 inch tires and is a 3 speed


----------



## hotrod (Apr 9, 2020)

found this on a garage sale site a few years ago here in my town for $60!  he through in some other bike parts that I sold and made my money back! only things not orginal to the bike are tires, light and pedals.light I found at a bike swap last fall for$80.



pedals and tires I got off ebay.


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2020)

$85.......


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2020)

$15,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rollo (Apr 9, 2020)

... Not as good as some of you guy's deals .. but found this '67 Collegiate on the local CL for $40 bux ...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2020)

vincev said:


> $15,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




I want to shop where you go!


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 13, 2020)

My best deal came from dropping everything (on my birthday) to go pick up a bike from an ad with the title: Antique Aluminum Bicycle. I had no idea what it was but it looked special in the photo, and with an ad title like that my gut told me to buy now and ask questions later. The lady knew it was old and that lots of people commented on it when she rode it as her regular ride around Toronto over 30 years, but that's about it. She had retired and moved an hour north and didn't need a bike anymore. When I got there, it was the only bike in her garage. 200 bucks. First pic is how I got it, and last pic was a bit later, but it now has the correct wheelset.










1937 Silver King Flocycle


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 13, 2020)

Got a call from fellow teacher in Pittsburgh saying he just found this bike in his Aunt's attic as they were preparing for her estate sale.  He noticed it had Shelby, Ohio on the fender badge and remembered that was where I lived.  He said if I came and got it yet that day, I could have it for $500, but if not, it would be put into the estate sale listing.  Needless to say, my wife and I jumped in the dually, and drove straight there.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Apr 13, 2020)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 1167260View attachment 1167261
> 
> Free.  Found on the curb with the weekly trash!



That's my price range!


----------



## Darj (Apr 13, 2020)

I got this Berlin racycle  for free cleaning out a garage


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 13, 2020)

I bought this one for $400 . I added the rear wheel and plunger siren


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 13, 2020)

And this one for$500


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 13, 2020)

_Some _may think I over paid. And some may think I got a great deal. But to me, getting the only known to exist specimen from the original owner's son - priceless.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2020)

answered a craigslist add for a westfield bike,and a parts bike ,when I got there the girl gave me fifty off the price for driving so far.this was the parts bike thrown into the deal.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 14, 2020)

tech549 said:


> answered a craigslist add for a westfield bike,and a parts bike ,when I got there the girl gave me fifty off the price for driving so far.this was the parts bike thrown into the deal.
> 
> View attachment 1174076




Doh ! What was the bike in the ad that you were originally going to look at ?


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 14, 2020)

Over the years the best deals were all flea market finds- highwheel hub lamps that they insisted were wagon lamps and another from someone who said it was from a boat - both deals under 60 dollars


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Got this for 300 couple years ago minus seat


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 14, 2020)

It was listed as a 1938 Schwinn for $150 I told him that the date is wrong just being friendly and he said he’s not firm on the price I paid $50 for this middleweight just cause it had the fancy rear rack i had no idea it’s looking like I have the rarest middleweight Schwinn a 59 white corvette if u know about these private message me


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 14, 2020)

My 1 great deal was my '04 Nirve Switchblade for $120 on Facebook marketplace.... had no idea at 1st that it was a $600+ bike new and almost wasn't going to even ask about it. Not Vintage as of yet but Maybe Someday. Can't help but adding a motor, vintage parts from bicycles & mopeds to it   55+mph Goals


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2020)

Back in 2010 I won the bid on eBay for a 2008 Mongoose Rockadile hard tail, brand new in the box from a Las Vegas old inventory liquidator for 35 bucks and shipping was around 32 bucks. What's interesting is they sent the Mongoose along with a another bike that was new in the box. So for less than 70 bucks I got new Mongoose and a NIB 2006 Schwinn SS. Sold both after I got them assembled.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2020)

Not a Schwinn fanboy but I dig that SS & it's my color. Lol


----------



## Floyd (Apr 15, 2020)

This would be my best deal.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 15, 2020)

eBay purchase from 2008.
I got it for $64


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 15, 2020)

Floyd said:


> View attachment 1174719
> 
> This would be my best deal.



Wow!


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 15, 2020)

Got up at 3:30am, drove up the mountains an hour and a half and at 5:00am I was still 7th in line for a promising estate sale. I got this early Ritchey MTB & it’s original gold parts for $225. (The value of the rare Campy MTB pedals I rcvd) Changed the seat, tires & bars back to original, respoked the original rims and sold it (with a stuck seatpost!) for 7x the purchase amount.









PS Yeah, I know this is an old bike thread but in the mountain bike world this IS old.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> Got up at 3:30am, drove up the mountains an hour and a half and at 5:00am I was still 7th in line for a promising estate sale. I got this early Ritchey MTB & it’s original gold parts for $225. (The value of the rare Campy MTB pedals I rcvd) Changed the seat, tires & bars back to original, respoked the original rims and sold it (with a stuck seatpost!) for 7x the purchase amount.
> View attachment 1174981
> View attachment 1174983
> View attachment 1174982
> PS Yeah, I know this is an old bike thread but in the mountain bike world this IS old.



I don't think anyone cares too much about age vs the good deals ; we're all into bikes and a deal is a beautiful thing when it's in our favor


----------



## Dkozyk (Apr 15, 2020)

Got this from a yard sale for $150. Saved it from a guy who wanted it for $50 to put in a garden bed.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dkozyk said:


> Got this from a yard sale for $150. Saved it from a guy who wanted it for $50 to put in a garden bed.
> 
> View attachment 1175153



Mmmm ....Deep Fenders


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 15, 2020)

The best (bike) deal I ever got was from Dave C. (Wheeled Relics). I met him while he was still living in PDX. He gave me these two frame remnants. 






One is a Defiance and the other is a Hartford. 
Brought them back to LA and cobbled them together. 


It rides pretty darn good.


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 16, 2020)

Dkozyk said:


> Got this from a yard sale for $150. Saved it from a guy who wanted it for $50 to put in a garden bed.
> 
> View attachment 1175153



Absolutely awesome find!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2020)

Dkozyk said:


> Got this from a yard sale for $150. Saved it from a guy who wanted it for $50 to put in a garden bed.
> 
> View attachment 1175153



*Deep Fenders .. Hmmm -- How about the fact that they're aluminum fenders .. plus a aluminum mouse light & a aluminum "S" horn light & a stainless steel banana tank .. GREAT BUY .. thanks for sharing *


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 16, 2020)

Gladiron said:


> The best (bike) deal I ever got was from Dave C. (Wheeled Relics). I met him while he was still living in PDX. He gave me these two frame remnants. View attachment 1175371
> 
> View attachment 1175372
> One is a Defiance and the other is a Hartford.
> ...



I love the way your mind works! I bet your good at puzzles!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 17, 2020)

I wanted to add this one to the list also , 59 single speed white Corvette bought for 60 bucks at a antique show , normally I would have tried to get it for 50 but I paid up lol . Gave it a gentle cleaning , and added westwinds. Not really into the corvettes but I do still own it . I remember it was late morning when I found it so it had been sitting there probably 3-4 hours.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

I paid  50$ for this one minus tank and chain gaurd !!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

I paid 20$ for this and put 40$ in tubes and tires!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

40$ and 50$ in tubes and tires


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 17, 2020)

This is the first Iver into my collection. From the original owner. Came in to the bikeshop and asked if anyone wanted his bike .Was moving out of his house and didn't want to bring it to the scrap yard. Two weeks later he brought it in , it's been mine since. Close to 30 years ago.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 17, 2020)

$150 CL Bluebird







Miss America last year off EBAY $250





A small load of bike parts off of the Mobile AL CL that was listed for a MONTH!! when I saw it it was a picture of parts sprawled out on the driveway.Good enough to notice a few good parts..I had my sister in law go grab it for me.. $50..and when I went to visit a few months later shipped it back..And sorry,the fork is long gone/sold..







Then the Rex cycle.. $300










These are some of my better ones..


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

Paid 40$ for this one and got it the same day and place i got the black one! Same old dude! So got them both for 90$ at the time I didn’t know what i was getting away with! This sweet old dude that “gave” them to me said,,, “ i can see your a bicycle man,,, and I’d rather you get them than my damn kids” i was humbled and grateful! Paid up 500$ and and took my loot! Those two bikes plus all of the rest for 500$! All pictures and about 10 more less collected bikes,,,plus spoke kits and a ton of stuff from an old western auto store that closed in 1977 that western flyer tandem is from that store closing! Damn fine haul for 5 bills! I still pick old dudes stuff from time to time! Up until things got iffy! He is named Brice and 83 years young! And wont see people right now!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

This is the one i got with the black schwinn


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

The black schwinn


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 17, 2020)

Brice was the best deal for me all around! Got to know a old bicycle guy ,,, got a ton of knowledge dropped on me and made a friend  for life! Wish i could see him!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2020)

66TigerCat said:


> Doh ! What was the bike in the ad that you were originally going to look at ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 18, 2020)

My best deal on a bike has got to be my 5 dollar prewar Shelby built Gambles Hiawatha. Don’t have any pics of the bike from when I got it, but I’ve got a build thread on it in the projects section. It was a complete rideable bike that I found in a pile of bikes years ago at the Long Beach Bike Swap meet. Guy had at least 50 bikes in one big pile and said any bike in the mess for 5 bucks! Love that Hiawatha!


----------

